# Small self training block on mobs and vehicles



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Read/watch all 4 links.. they are not long...

https://metavideos.com/video/1264333/using-your-car-to-escape-a-mob

http://www.activeresponsetraining.net/surviving-mob-attacks-on-your-vehicle

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/man-attacked-oxygen-tank-carjacked-ferguson-article-1.2025789

Legal Analysis:
http://legalinsurrection.com/2016/0...to-run-down-rioters-surrounding-your-vehicle/


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Read/watch all 4 links.. they are not long...
> 
> https://metavideos.com/video/1264333/using-your-car-to-escape-a-mob
> 
> ...


I bailed on the first link...how to make a lot of money by sending the advertiser money.

The other links I found informative. Thank you for posting.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


>


Now I can show my wife why I need a new front bumper on my Dodge. :2thumb:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

And I would be guilty of "vehicular assault" before I would sit there and allow them to break the windows and try to drag me or my wife out.
I would hope I never find myself in that predicament though.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Good information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

TimB said:


> And I would be guilty of "vehicular assault" before I would sit there and allow them to break the windows and try to drag me or my wife out.
> I would hope I never find myself in that predicament though.


There is a difference between assault and self defense. When they start trying to break the windows or open the door you are now in a life threatening situation. It doesn't matter that they don't have guns or clubs, the sheer number is more than any car full of individuals could survive if the rioters decide otherwise. The car is a deadly weapon like a gun or a knife only more effective. Like any deadly weapon you need to meet a certain standard of threat to be able to use it. Basically, if you can legally use a gun then you can similarly use a car to defend yourself.

In the video when we first see the car there is damage to the window at the top on the drivers side. I would say the standard had been met. The announcer suggested that the rioters were trying to get the car off the guy. That could be or they could be trying to roll the car over.


----------

